# For sale: Orvis Clearwater 9ft 8 wt



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I have two of these and am looking to get rid of one. I have had it for a few months but since I have two, this one never leaves the house. 

It's in perfect condition and comes with a Orvis Clearwater large arbor IV. 

It's a nice setup. 

It's currently on sale from Orivs for 320. 

I will let it go for 250 but I really would prefer a 3 or 4 wt, as close to 7ft as possible.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

just curious.
why are you jumping down to a 3wt from an 8 wt? that's a drastic change. did you quite the salt life and go to bream and bass?

jack


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I still have the other 8wt. I love it. But I want some thing shorter for the river. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i don't think the wt. is going to make it shorter. i have a 5wt that's 9 ft.

jack


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Agreed. But I don't need an 8wt for a bream lol. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nlytme said:


> Agreed. But I don't need an 8wt for a bream lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tru dat.

jack


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Plus I am pretty excited about fighting a 2lb bass with a 3wt like its a monster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Nlytme,
I've got a Cabela's 3 wt. 7 1/2 ft. three forks rod-- they are currently selling @ half price on their website -- $ 39.95. I bought it several years ago and have been amazes at how well it casts. I live on a subdivision pond and have caught several bass over 5lbs. on it with one over 6. It is a blast catching brim and bass on it ! Good Luck!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Anyone interested?


----------

